# Rockets trade



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

1. Trade Cato/Mobley for Shareef Abdur-Raheem
2. Trade Cato/Mobley/Norris for Spree and Thomas

Rice will be back in two weeks.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 1. Trade Cato/Mobley for Shareef Abdur-Raheem
> 2. Trade Cato/Mobley/Norris for Spree and Thomas
> 
> Rice will be back in two weeks.


i dont like #1.shareef doesnt give you the bangerdown low and he needs the ball too much.#2 looks good.what are they waiting for?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Rockets are the defensive team. they need offense.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

You don't need another scorer (Shareef or Spree).

We need role players to complement our designated scorers (Francis, Mobley and Yao).


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 1. Trade Cato/Mobley for Shareef Abdur-Raheem
> 2. Trade Cato/Mobley/Norris for Spree and Thomas
> 
> Rice will be back in two weeks.


both trades are bad for the rockets. if they trade cato and mobley they lose a good 2(and all depth at 2) and a decent backup c(and all depth at c) to get a 3-4. they already have griffin and taylor who fill his positon. they would need to get rid of one of them if they wanted to get shareef. and they would need someone to fill the other position they trade.

the next trade is a little better. they become undersized after ming with thomas, taylor, and griffin being the other big guys. and does thomas start at pf? or come off the bench at c? and how do you get the minutes to work out? then they lose mobley and moochie and get spree. by losing moochie they lose all their pg depth. mobley could have helped with that a little but he is gone too(after the trade). and i think mobley is as good as spree anyway. and he is younger and relatively cheap. 

the rockets have a good nucleus of ming, francis, mobley, posey, griffin, and taylor. that gives them 2 allstars, a good scorer, a good defender, a decent starter, and a 6th man. and then they have moochie and cato who are both decent backups. anything they get out of guys like morris and nachbar is bonus. so why are we trying to change this team?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Rockets trade*



> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> 
> both trades are bad for the rockets. if they trade cato and mobley they lose a good 2(and all depth at 2) and a decent backup c(and all depth at c) to get a 3-4. they already have griffin and taylor who fill his positon. they would need to get rid of one of them if they wanted to get shareef. and they would need someone to fill the other position they trade.
> ...



you make changes if your future(yao ming)is being stifled by the players around him.do you actually think guys like griffin,taylor and posey are going to help this team win a championship?


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Rockets needed to clean the House.

We know that all Clippers are terrible players. Griffin, Mobley, Posey, Taylor and Norris are worse than terrible players.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Rockets trade*



> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> you make changes if your future(yao ming)is being stifled by the players around him.do you actually think guys like griffin,taylor and posey are going to help this team win a championship?


yes i really do. they just got posey and have just started playing him. he will give them a good perimeter defender and another decent scoring threat. taylor is there just for scoring. griffin is a good role player when his shots are falling. 

you can't just fill a team with stars. the rockets have two very good players(ming and francis) and some other guys who can fill roles. mobley(scorer), posey(defense), griffin(d), taylor(soem post scoring), moochie(energy as backup pg), cato(size and decent in the post). i think they will win a championship faster by building on this instead of breaking it apart.


----------

